# Wahl Arco Blade/Comb Help



## ConnieFLgirl (Aug 3, 2017)

I recently purchased a Wahl Arco 5 in 1 blade trimmer. I'm confused about which comb goes with which blade size. We plan to give our puppy an all over short puppy cut, always, never a shave. Which blade/comb combo should we use? And can we use this one combo/blade combo for all over? Which comb goes with which blade size? Thank you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The 'blade' sizes on the 5 in 1 are 9,10, 15, 30, and 40. The 'combs', no matter which size/length, are usually used with the blade set at the 30 setting. I know some people will use the 10 but I find it seems to not cut as finely for a smooth finish and will bog down on thicker areas. It is the comb that decides the length you will cut the coat....... if you try to use just the bare blade of a 5 in 1 you will have a pretty nearly bald dog.......I use the 10 setting to clip my Molly's hind end, and her jacket and bracelets are scissored...... there are charts to tell you what length each comb will leave...

P.S. The plastic combs that came with your clipper are not good.........you should get the Wahl Stainless Steel comb set for your 5 in 1 you will get a 1" comb in the set that will leave your dog with a little under 1" of hair!


----------



## ConnieFLgirl (Aug 3, 2017)

So basically, we should have the blade set at 30 then choose a comb based on the length we'd like to trim her coat to. The longer the tooth comb, the longer the hair will be trimmed?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As MMM says, the blades on the 5 in 1 cut from very short (I use a 10 blade on Poppy's face as I like the slightly plush shaved look) to operating theatre bare shaved skin. The stainless steel combs are a really good investment - you will still need to ensure your pup's coat is brushed and combed and tangle free right down to the skin. On Poppy I use 1/2 to 3/4 comb on her legs, and 1/4 - 3/8 on her body, depending on how hot it is and how fluffy I want her to look. Topknot, ears and tail are usually scissored, but if you prefer the same all over look they can be clipped.

I would suggest starting with the blades set to a middle-ish length, and using a longer comb - 5/8 or 3/4 inch. If the coat still looks too long, go down a comb size. It is easy to take a bit more off, but if you cut too short you will have to wait for the coat to grow back!


----------



## ConnieFLgirl (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you! Aren't stainless steel combs interchangeable between brands? Are some brands better than others?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the stainless steel combs come in different sized sets to fit different types of clipper - mine are Wahl, but fit my Andis II. My Wahl ones have been excellent, but I would double check the fit before buying to make sure you get the right set.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

ConnieFLgirl said:


> Thank you! Aren't stainless steel combs interchangeable between brands? Are some brands better than others?


Stainless steel combs outside a single set are not interchangeable when you use a 5 in 1 blade. You'll need to purchase the model of the stainless steel combs that works for this blade. They slide on over the blade.

This is the set that fits the 5 in 1s:
https://www.wahlanimal.com/product/5-in-1-stainless-steel-comb-set/

It's Wahl part number 3379.

Also, something that I as a beginner with trimming a Poodle (past history with horses, but 5 in 1s were new to me) needed help with: On the 5-in-1 blade, the single notch is the 40, and the other side with three notches is the 9. I never found anything in the documentation to tell me that. Felt stupid asking, but it was better to ask than to clipper burn my boy by accident.


----------



## ConnieFLgirl (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you! Researched the heck out of it on Amazon and ordered those today  And thanks for the tip!


----------

